# Kaytee Quick & Clean shampoo



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

So I was just at Petco and I saw this shampoo for small animals: http://www.petco.com/product/126351...kpid=1439987&gclid=CMbY8YS2x8YCFdgBgQodg8ENmg

I was wondering if anyone has used it and what they think of it. I did not buy it but I will if it works well and is safe. My rats hate baths and it is nearly impossible to bathe them so this would be a good product when my rats fur gets gross.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not sure, but my associate uses this dry shampoo for her ratties. http://www.petco.com/product/126352...=small animal dry shampoo&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i am not a fan of the brand kaytee honestly so I prob wouldnt use it myself.

I've always just used water or prefer baby wipes to just wipe them down. Rats shouldnt be bathed often. But in other groups I am in ppl suggest using baby shampoo. It seems to be very popular.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

I use a very small amount of dawn dish soap. The original formula. None of the fancy oil of olay or sented ones.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

moonkissed said:


> i am not a fan of the brand kaytee honestly so I prob wouldnt use it myself.


The only good product I've ever seen from Kaytee is their Kaytee Clean and Cozy bedding. Everything else is junk. =/

Honestly, I wouldn't use any product to wash a rat if I could help it. They lick themselves so much, I'd worry it'd hurt them.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice guys! I'm not gonna get it, it's pretty expensive too. I've only bathed my rats once or twice and they clawed my flesh and pooped all over the place. It's a struggle even to wipe them with baby wipes. Wesley's fur is kinda gross and brown looking though so I will try to just wipe him with baby wipes.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Baby wipes are great for quick cleans. Make it a daily habit and they should get used to it.

For the few times when rats truly need a bath, any products you would use on a baby are good. Baby wash, Dr. Bronner's, etc. Be careful with bathing, especially males, because washing them triggers their skin to produce more oils (orange, gross grease in males) and generally just make it worse.


----------

